# rip shifter



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

whats the big deal?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's tight, precise and you can hit third effortlessly


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

is it worth it? price isn't really that bad.


----------

